# Federal: Personal Defense Punch ammo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.federalpremium.com/handgun/premium-personal-defense/personal-defense-punch/


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Ooooo, the description is overwhelming. 

Federal is very hit and miss. Some proper gel tests will be interesting, along with some better info. 
After some digging, and there isn't much, it almost looks like renamed HST. Not sure what the motivation is, but I'm sure it will come around eventually.


----------

